# Rack on bike without mount hole



## mandybea (Sep 3, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a Lemond Tourmalet, and from what I can see in photos there are no mount holes for a rear rack. I am wondering if (a) anyone knows if they are there and I am just missing them in the photos or (b) if there are no holes whether there is some other way to add a rack. Much appreciated, I'm new at this... Sorry if the question seems stupid.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

No idea if the frame has rack mount eyelets, but this rack looks like it'll work on just about any road bike.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

If your loads are going to be relatively light you can always add one of those racks that clamps onto your seatpost. P-clips are another option, but one I'm not a big fan of - I used them for a while on a bike and it had marked up the paint job pretty badly when I removed them.

Scott


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have used a Delta seat post clamp rack for a while. It works.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

zpl said:


> If your loads are going to be relatively light you can always add one of those racks that clamps onto your seatpost. P-clips are another option, but one I'm not a big fan of - I used them for a while on a bike and it had marked up the paint job pretty badly when I removed them.
> 
> Scott


you can get them with a rubber sleeve to protect the paint. ANother idea would be to clean the paint really well before installing the p-clip, wrap the area with teflon tape, and then install the p-clip.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> No idea if the frame has rack mount eyelets, but this rack looks like it'll work on just about any road bike.


Ditto. Old Man Mountain and Tubus also make racks for bikes without mounts.


----------

